# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ما الحكمة التي خرجت بها من كل الكتب التي قرأتها ؟

## أبو مالك العوضي

الإنسان كائن متميز عن باقي المخلوقات ؛ خلقه الله عز وجل لا يعلم شيئا، ثم ميزه الله عز وجل بأنه :
- يتعلم ..
- ويفكر ..
- ويُبِين عن نفسه ..
- ويتمم ما بناه السابقون ..

والإنسان؛ إزاءَ كل أمر يقابله في الحياة مما يحتاج إلى قرار؛ تراه يتخذ قراره اعتمادًا على أمرين معا:
- الأول: المعطيات الخاصة بهذا الأمر.
- الثاني: الخبرة العامة التي حصلها طوال حياته.
ولذلك تختلف أفعال الناس في المواقف المتشابهة تبعا لما عند كل منهم من خبرة سابقة، ولهذا يختلف قول العلماء في المسألة الواحدة تبعا لهذه الخبرة أو الملكة، بل يختلف قول العالم الواحد نفسه تبعا لازدياد هذه الخبرة مع الزمن!

ولما كان الإنسان مهما طال عمره لا يمكنه أن يحصل تجارب كافية لكسب الحكمة؛ كانت القراءة من أهم السبل لتلافي هذا النقص في الحكمة، ولذلك يندر جدا أن تجد حكيما لا يقرأ؛ لأن القراءة تجعلك تجمع إلى حكمتك حكمة من سبق، وتضم إلى علمك علم من سلف، وللجاحظ هنا كلام نفيس جدا في فضل الكتاب لا يستغنى عنه، ولكن لن أنقله هنا لطوله.

وإن المرء ليشعر كلما قرأ وازداد علما أنه ازداد بصرًا وتمكن بصيرةً، وما أشبه ذلك بإنسان يترقى كل يوم في مبنى شاهق فيصعد طابقا، فكلما ارتقى واحدًا استطاع أن يرى مساحة أوسع من المدينة، فيتضح له:
- كم كان جاهلا من قبل!
- وكم كان قصير النظر!
- وكم كان غائبا عن كثير من الخير!
- وكم كان بعيدا عن الإصابة.
- وكم كم، وكم كم، ثم كم كم، وكم، وكم .....

فليذكر إخواننا الأفاضل ومشيخنا الأكارم خلاصة الحكمة التي خرجوا بها من جميع الكتب التي قرؤوها في حياتهم.

ومن المفيد هنا أن يذكر القارئ عدد الكتب التي قرأها من الجلدة إلى الجلدة، مع أن هذا ليس مقياسا لتحصيل العلم، ولكنه قد يكون معيارا ولو تقريبيا لمقدار ما حصلته من الحكمة، لا سيما مع تنوع الكتب في الفنون والعلوم.

ذكر أن بعض الأمريكان قرأ نحوا من أربعة آلاف كتاب كاملة! وهذا قدر كبير بالنسبة إلى أهل هذا العصر، وحكي عن بعض الأوربيين أنه قرأ نحو ثلاثة آلاف كتاب، وذكروا عن الشيخ علي الطنطاوي أنه قرأ نحو ثلاثة ملايين صفحة، وهذا لو عد مجلدات كان نحوا من سبعة آلاف!!
وقد قرأت في بعض الصحف المصرية أن العقاد قرأ أربعين ألف كتاب، ولا أحسب هذا إلا وهما من الكاتب أو سوء تقدير.

فليذكر كل منكم تجربته، لعلنا نستفيد، فالمرء قليل بنفسه كثير بإخوانه.

أخوكم ومحبكم/ أبو مالك العوضي

----------


## ابوثابت

جزاك الله خير

----------


## أبومنصور

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الممتيز.

بغض النظر عن عدد الكتب المختلفة التي قراتها الا ان اعظم درس- او حكمة اذا احببت -خرجت بها هو ان المرء مهما بلغ علمه واتسعت مداركه وقويت معارفه الا ان هناك كم هائل من المعارف والخبرات تبقى امامه مجهولة ..فاذا اكتشف بعضها ادرك حجم النقص الذي كان  يعاني منه - ربما - دونما ان يشعر....وهذا الشعور -اعني معرفته بان ما لا يعرفه اضعاف اضعاف ما يعرفه- يولد في النفس انكسارا وتواضعا لعباد الله وبعدا عن مظاهر الكبر والرياء وحب العظمة.

والله اعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم.
> 
> وهنا نكتة لطيفة أود توضيحها في كلام العلامة الماوردي رحمه الله، ولعلها واضحة عندكم، ولكن أذكرها لضعاف الفهم من أمثالي.
> 
> لو افترضنا أن جميع مسائل العلم 10، وأن فلانا من الناس يعرف هذا، فهل هذا يعني أنه قد حصل شيئا منها؟
> الجواب: لا، لأنه يعلم فقط عدد المسائل دون المسائل نفسها.
> 
> طيب: ماذا نسمي هذا العلم الذي عنده إن لم يكن علما؟
> الجواب: نسميه ( سعة الأفق ) و( اتساع النظر ) و( قوة المدارك ) ونحو ذلك من العبارات، وعكسها ( ضيق الأفق ) و( قصر النظر ) و( ضعف المدارك ) ونحوها.
> ...



http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21226

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*موضوع جيد بارك الله في كاتبه ووفقه إلى الخير..
أما عدد الكتب فقد بدأت قياسها بالمجلدات من سن العشرين(بنصيحة ناصح) وسبقتها خمس سنين في التعلم لم أحص فيها شيئا..وعدد المجلدات التي قرأتها من سن العشرين إلى الأسبوع الماضي هو: (1116) مجلد.وكنت أجعل كل 500 صفحة مجلداً لتفادي تفاوت عدد صفحات المجلدات والأغلفة والكتيبات . 
أما ما خرجت به إلى الآن من كليات الحكم فكثير أذكر منها:
1- الحق واحد لا يتعدد ولم يكتب الله على العباد العقاب بمجرد عدم إصابة الحق.وإنما جُعل العذاب على من لم يستفرغ وسعه في طلب الحق؛فإن حصل من العبد استفراغ الوسع-بحسبه-فقد أصاب-وإن أخطأ الحق-باباً من أعظم أبواب عبودية الملك الجليل ويكتب له الله بهذا الاجتهاد من الأجر ما هو به عليم.
2- بعث الله نبيه بالهدى ودين الحق الكامل التام ومن تبصر بدلائل الحق المنثورة في الكتاب والسنة وأعمل ألفاظها بحسب ما يظن أنه مراد الله منها،وأعمل معانيها بحسب ما يظن أنها معاني ألفاظ الله واهتدى بهدي سلف الأمة من القرون المفضلة ومن كان أشبه بهم ممن بعدهم واهتدى مع ذلك باللسان العربي المبين لسان العرب قوم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم=لم يحتج مع ذلك-في الدين وأبوابه- إلى شئ من فلسفة اليونانيين وتقسيماتهم وتلقيباتهم في علومهم ،ولم يحتج إلى شئ من مما أحدثه ورثة اليونان من الأوربيين والأمريكان.
3- من أحب علماء المسلمين حباً صادقاً لم يتعصب لواحد منهم على حساب الآخر ولم ير لواحد منهم عصمة ولا شبهها،ولا ينقبض صدره عند تخطئة واحد منهم دون الآخر،ولا يرفع واحداً منهم فوق منزلته ولا ينزل بواحد منهم تحت منزلته.ولا يجره خطأ الواحد منهم وضلاله في باب إلى هجر صوابه الذي حصل منه في أبواب،ولايؤدي به صواب العالم في أبواب وإمامته في علم أو تعبد أو دعوة إلى انقباض الصدر عن بيان خطأه وضلاله في أبواب أخر ؛فأهل السنة يجمعون بين إحقاق الحق ورحمة الخلق.    
4-لايصد المرء عن قبول الحق ممن قاله  =صغر سن ولا فساد مذهب ولا خمول ذكر ولا عي عبارة ولا غرابة قول ولا وحشة موطن ولا عدم علم بسابق (إلا إذا كان عدم العلم قطعياً أو ظنياً لكن لا معارض له من الأدلة)، وإنما العبرة في قبول الحق =قيام الدلائل على كونه حقاً (لا غير لا غير لا غير)ولم يجبه الله تبارك وتعالى أي من مخالفي الحق إلا بقوله: {قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين}.
5- من لم يكن من ولاة الأمور أو القضاة فحري به ألا يجعل اجتهاده ملزماً ويجري العقوبات على من خالفه من هجر وسب وشتم (وحذف وطرد بما إننا في منتدى) وأن يستر ذلك بالكلام عن الثوابت والقطعيات فالثوابت والقطعيات معلومة بالضرورة لا يحصل فيها اختلاف إلا ممن ثبتت بدعيته ومن تكلم بكلام تكلم به بعض أئمة أهل السنة فأنى يكون من الثوابت والقطعيات التي لا يخالفها إلا مبتدع .نعم .ثم أمور تتنازعها القطعية وعدمها بحسب الاجتهاد =وتلك يجب كون الصدر فيها واسع والعبارة فيها ألطف ما عُلمت سلامة عقيدة المخالف واتفاقه في القطعيات والثوابت الراسخة غير النسبية.
6-أحسن شئ في إصلاح حال المسلمين ولقيام دولتهم فتح باب الاجتهاد لكل من درس العلم على أهله وعلم منه امتلاكه لأدوات النظر (ومن جهل منه هذا فليُصبر عليه وستفضحه شواهد الامتحان) والأحسن تقليل مساحات الإقصاء الفكري والعلم بأن الساحة الدعوية والعلمية احتملت عبر التاريخ مناهج مختلفة وكان هذا من الآفاق الحضارية التي تميزت بها الأمة.نعم هناك خطأ وصواب في التاريخ الإسلامي ولكن ولله الحمد لم يكن في التاريخ الإسلامي الدعوي العلمي كله: محاكم تفتيش ولا محاكم مهرطقين ولا مجامع مقدسة تتفق على أشياء وتُجرم غيرها،وإنما كان ذلك دين قوم هزمناهم ووضعناهم تحت أقدامنا.نعم هناك سنة وبدعة وحالات قتل لمبتدعة وزنادقة وفق تقدير ولي الأمر ولكن في أضيق أضيق الحدود وما يستتبع ذلك من أحكام الهجر والزجر منوط بالمصلحة والمفسدة..ومن نظر إلى شيخ الإسلام وسيرته ونهيه عن قتل مخالفيه من المبتدعة علم ما أردنا توضيحه وهذا من أجل ما استفدته من الكتب.
7- الإنصاف شريعة.
8- الحق أبلج والباطل لجلج.
9- كل من كان بالباطل وفساده أعرف كان بالحق أبصر.
10- لا يأتي الباطل محضاً ولا يكون إلا متدثراً ببعض الحق فالحذر الحذر.
11-النور الأول الذي بعث به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وسار عليه أصحابه =حال بينه وبين قوة انتشاره ظلام البدعة وظلال الجهل والعلم نقطة كثرها الجاهلون وأعظم مهمة تُناط بالعلم وأهله =تخليص هذا النور الأول مما يُعيق انتشاره من البدع والجهالات.
12- الرفق خير كله.
13-الحياء خير كله.
14- من عرف ما يطلب هان عليه ما يبذل.
15- وصول القمم بقدر الهمم وإذا كانت النفوس كباراً تعبت في مرادها الأجسام ولا يستطاع العلم براحة الجسم،ولولا المشقة ساد الناس كلهم،والنعيم لا يدرك بالنعيم. 
16- حظ المرء من الفقه في الدين بقدر حظه من معرفة العربية القديمة والسنن (الهدي الأول واللسان الأول).
17-الألفة بين المؤمنين ورعايتها من أعظم مقاصد الدين.
وثم أمور أُخر لعلي أذكرها بعدُ..
ومرة أخرى جزى الله صاحب الموضوع خيراً..*

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

جزاك الله خيرا الأخ الكريم لن أستطيع تقديمها الآن و انما أجزم لك أنني منذ بدأت الدعوة الى الله منذ ربع قرن و أنا أشتري الكتب و أطلبها و ما حصلت على كتاب الا قرأته بتمعن و لهفة شديدة لاستيعاب كل مادته لذلك بدلا من أن أقدم لك قائمة الكتب التي قرأت أقدم لك قائمة الكتب التي ألفت و هي تزيد على العشرين منها:1/الأدلة الواضحة من تحريم المصافحة و ما تؤدي اليه من المسائل الفاضحة 2/اكمال المنة في معرفة النسخ من القرآن و السنة و قد طبعتهما على حسابي في مطبعة في مراكش سنة 1998اثر اشتراك تشجيعي من وزارة الاعلام السعودية لصالح مجلة الدعوة من بلاد شنقيط 3/رسالة الحثيث الى ضرورة التعريف بعلوم الحديث و قد قسمت فيه علوم الحديث الى أربعة أبواب:الباب الأول:مصطلح الحديث الباب الثاني:التعديل و التجريح و فيه أربعون قاعدة تحتاج الى تدقيق لا أعلم أحدا سبقني اليها الباب الثالث:التعليل و التصحيح و فيه 25 قاعدة لا أعلم أحدا سبقني اليها الباب الرابع:أطراف الحديث أو تخريج الحديث 4/الاشعاع و الاقناع بمسائل الاجماع  3 مجلدات مع التاصيل دفعني الى تأليف 5/فتح الرب الساتر لتمييز الحديث المتواتر 6/تدريب الطالب بالتدريج على علم الأطراف و التخريج 7/الطريق الأسنى لمعرفة أسماء الله الحسنى 8/تنوير كل قول حالك ينفي القبض في الفرض عند مالك 9/العقيدة الصحيحه من خلال حديث الدين النصيحه 10/كتاب تصحيح الاعتقاد لمن أراد التوبة من العباد 11/اتباع شرع نبي الهدى يحصن ضد الأيدز أو السيدا 12/كتاب حديث و تعليق حثيث 13/رسالة الاستيعاب في أحكام اللحية و الخضاب 14/كتاب المورد في الاحتفال بالمولد 15/اتحاف الاخوة و الأحباب بالفرقان بين الجهاد و الارهاب 16/أين الشرع القويم المتين من ظاهرة تكفير حكام المسلمين 17/في ظل السبع المثاني لتقوية الوازع الايماني  18/تنبيه البشر الى أن الاجماع و الطب بخلاف فتيا الأخ الأكبر بداه الوسومة:القول المنتشر في لحوق الولد لخمسة أشهر 19/ اضاءة المصابيح على قواعد التعديل و التجريح و التعليل و التصحيح 20/حديث الحج عرفه من نفائس أسرار المعرفه أو دليل الحاج الخ...

----------


## محمد محمود أمين

> أما عدد الكتب فقد بدأت قياسها بالمجلدات من سن العشرين(بنصيحة ناصح) وسبقتها خمس سنين في التعلم لم أحص فيها شيئا..وعدد المجلدات التي قرأتها من سن العشرين إلى الأسبوع الماضي هو: (1116) مجلد.وكنت أجعل كل 500 صفحة مجلداً لتفادي تفاوت عدد صفحات المجلدات والأغلفة والكتيبات .


الحمد لله رب العالمين ، ما شاء الله تبارك الله ، لكن يا أبا فهر هل هناك فائدة تعود على الطالب من الإحصـاء .

----------


## بلال خنفر

شكر الله لكم هذا الموضوع, أذكر بعض الحكم التي استفدتها:
1. أن العلم بحر لا ساحل له, فكل علم تعلمته يزيدني معرفة بأني الزاد قليل والرحلة طويلة.
2. أن العلم ليس بالتمني والأحلام, انما العلم بالبحث والمراجعة, وكما قيل : أعط العلم كلك يأتك بعضه.
3. أن العلم التثبت لا العلم المعرفة فقط, فكم قصة تروى في كتب الحديث أو دواوين التاريخ لا يثبت من خبرها شيء.
4. أن العلم رفعة, فزيادة العلم زيادة في مرتبة العالم, وهو مصداق قول الله سبحانه : "   يرفع الله الذين آمنوا منكم والذين أوتوا العلم درجات" فالله سبحانه فرق بين العالم والمؤمن لأن العالم يرتفع شأنه ولو كان غير مؤمن.
5. أن الدين العلم قبل العبادة, قال تعالى : "فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات", فالعبد يتعبد ربه على بصيرة لا على هوى وأقوال الآباء والأجداد.
6. أن الأصل في العلوم التطبيق لا التنظير الاغريقي في أروقة الفلاسفة.
7. أن العلم زيادة الاخلاص والخوف من الله, قال تعالى : "انما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء".
8. أن العلم التواضع, فلا خير في علم يورث الكبر.

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

ويا حبذا لو أفادنا الإخوة عما قرؤوه من المطولات؛ حتى نتعاون في الاستفادة.
وأعني بالمطولات ما كان في مجلدين فأكثر، وإنما ذكرت مرادي هنا لأن الناس تختلف في فهم كلمة (المطولات)
فمثلا : سمعت بعض المشايخ يقول : إن تفسير ابن كثير من المختصرات !
مع أنه قد طبع في خمسة عشر مجلدا !
وأقل طبعة له في أربعة مجلدات ضخمة.

----------


## أبو القاسم

الحكم كثيرة..مع ضالحالة ما اطلعت عليه
-منها"ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا"..رأيت هذا رأي العين كأنه متجسد
-"وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا"
-كثرة المعلومات لا تزكي صاحبها مالم يعتن بقلبه بأن يكون أحرص ما يكون على العمل بالعلم
-ربما قرأ شخصان متقاربان في الذكاء نفس الكتاب فأفاد أحدهما منه أضعاف أضعاف ما أفاده الآخر
-الفرق بين علم السلف والخلف جوهري جدا..

هذه على عجالة..ولعله يكون للكلام بقية
وجزى الشيخ الفاضل أبا مالك على هذا الموضوع الجدير بالاحتفاء

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد محمود أمين
					


الحمد لله رب العالمين ، ما شاء الله تبارك الله ، لكن يا أبا فهر هل هناك فائدة تعود على الطالب من الإحصـاء .


هناك رياضي أمريكي كان به نوع إعاقة في ساقه..دار هذا الرجل حول دولتين ركضاً على ساقه..

سألوه في أحد المقابلات ..كيف واتته هذه الهمة(؟؟)

فأجاب: كنت فقط.. أعدو حتى أبلغ عمود الإنارة القادم.

أرجو أن تكون الرسالة وصلت..وأجابت عن الهدف من الإحصاء..*

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هناك فن جديد فتحت فيه اقساما علمية في بعض الجامعات يشير ملخصه الى كيفية حصر أكبر عدد ممكن من العلوم في فترة حياة قوة الانسان بين الثلاثين والخمسين-مثلا-بعد أن ينال قسطا وافرا من المعرفة والملكات الأساسية ..
وليس من قرأ عنه أصابه،ولا من درسه أعتنى به ،ولكن من طور به تعمق وسبر.
انه فن القراءات السريعة..
ولا تتعجلوا فلا بد من الرجوع الى أساتيذه قبل الخوض فيه !!
فعبره يمكن ان تاخذ أكبر كم من المعارف ،وتحاور وتناقش  الخ ولكن لا بد من أن تعرف نفسك وكيف تحارب طلعتها قبل كل شئ 
تحياتي
عن الأنصاري

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم وشيخنا الفاضل ابا مالك .. اختيار موفق .. وتساؤل مهم .. فاي حكمة يخرج بها الانسان من قراءاته .. وما اثرها على حياته .. وكيف تظهر على مفاهيمه وتصوراته .. على اقواله وافعاله
وقد قرانا كثيرا وشغفنا بحب المطالعة .. والحكمة التي خرجت وخرج غيري
بها .. هي هذا الذي تفضلت به : ما الحكمة التي خرجت بها من كل  ما قرات ؟ وما مدى الاستفادة وما قدر التحصيل ؟ .. فعلمت من هذا التساؤل ان سر التحصيل هو التقييد وسر الحفظ هو التجريد .. والله اعلم*

----------


## أشرف السلفي

> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
> 
> ويا حبذا لو أفادنا الإخوة عما قرؤوه من المطولات؛ حتى نتعاون في الاستفادة.
> وأعني بالمطولات ما كان في مجلدين فأكثر، وإنما ذكرت مرادي هنا لأن الناس تختلف في فهم كلمة (المطولات)
> فمثلا : سمعت بعض المشايخ يقول : إن تفسير ابن كثير من المختصرات !
> مع أنه قد طبع في خمسة عشر مجلدا !
> وأقل طبعة له في أربعة مجلدات ضخمة.


 
أحسنت يا أبا مالك ، وقد يكون رأي هذا الشيخ صحيحا = إذا قارنا تفسير ابن كثير بالتفاسير الكبيرة كـ ( تفسير الطبري ) مثلا .
وسؤالي : من حدد ( المطولات ) بمجلدين فأكثر ؟!

والله الهادي

----------


## أبو قتيبة الدمجدي

أنه يستحيل أن يغني كتاب عن كتاب

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

للنفع!

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

أن العلم نور يقذفه الله في القلب ، وليس بقرائتها ،  ولابد من القرائة

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

> فليذكر كل منكم تجربته، لعلنا نستفيد، فالمرء قليل بنفسه كثير بإخوانه.


لماذا  لم تبدأ بنفسك يا أستاذنا ؟  :Smile:

----------


## احمد الدهشورى

جزاكم الله خيرًا.
أحياناً أشعر بنوع من الضيق -نظرًا لضيق الوقت- أنى أنشغل بدراسة المتون، وتفوتنى قراءة كتب مفيدة عن موضوع معين أو مسألة كنت أبحث عن إجابة لها.
يعنى عندما أنظر إلى كم المتون التى ينبغى للطالب أن يُنهيها أصاب بالإحباط،لا لظنى بعدم قدرتى على دراستها،
إنما لشعورى أحيانًا أنها تعطلنى.
أحب مجال (المذاهب الفكرية المعاصرة ) لكن لا أملك له الوقت لأنى أريد أن أدرس عقيدة السلف بشىء من التفصيل.
فكيف استطعتم الجمع بين الطلب (المحض) وبين القراءة فيما تحب؟
جزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------

